# Diablo sport Tuner...



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone tune with diablo sport?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Like custom editing? I only know about the canned tunes. I use HPT and there's tons of different tables and modifiers/multipliers I can get into, I'd assume you'd at least have access to MAF HI & LO and VE. Power enrichment too, probably. Hard to say without knowing what kind of data it can log, especially in addition to a wideband.

You have to collect the correct data to make the right changes.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Like custom editing? I only know about the canned tunes. I use HPT and there's tons of different tables and modifiers/multipliers I can get into, I'd assume you'd at least have access to MAF HI & LO and VE. Power enrichment too, probably. Hard to say without knowing what kind of data it can log, especially in addition to a wideband.
> 
> You have to collect the correct data to make the right changes.


yes custom, my bf has a dodge hemi built n he gets tunes sent via email download them onto diablo and program to the pcm, he also canb run data logs through diablo to send back to the tuner to see what needs to be perfected, also have a wideband. everyone says to get rid of diablo and buy the HPT but i dont see what diablo cant do that HPT does other than its hard to find someone to do custom tunes there is one in my area and he isnt very good talkin to the people around here.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Putting Diablo and HP Tuners in the same sentence is all kinds of wrong haha 

There is only so much you can do with the handheld. With HP Tuners, there is only so much you can't do. HP Tuners can tune every inch of your motor in every aspect. There is a reason it is a $600+ program without the wideband. Go on the HP Tuners forum and search around on there, and then report back here and see what I mean lol


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> Putting Diablo and HP Tuners in the same sentence is all kinds of wrong haha
> 
> There is only so much you can do with the handheld. With HP Tuners, there is only so much you can't do. HP Tuners can tune every inch of your motor in every aspect. There is a reason it is a $600+ program without the wideband. Go on the HP Tuners forum and search around on there, and then report back here and see what I mean lol


k so the diablo is a crapper and i should get rid of it and buy the HP, it will be ok for the minor mods i have i would think


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well I am not saying it is a crapper or to get rid of it. The diablo is a nice tool when you are near stock or only a few mods. I saw in some of your other posts that your looking to go with a cam and heads if I remember correctly. With a cam and heads, you will either need a professional tune or the HP Tuners to do it yourself. HP Tuners is what they usually use when you go get it dyno tuned. The only thing with HP Tuners is it is very expensive, but the biggest thing is it is extremely complicated in the sense that there is SOOOO much to learn. You will find people out there that have been tuning with it for 3+ years and still feel they do not know everything about it. It takes a lot of reading and a lot of patience. And I mean a lot. The best thing to do if I were you, is try and learn as much about it before hand then play around with it when purchased. Currently, I am learning a little every day preparing to purchase it when I feel I am comfortable to. Its an awesome investment honestly and you can't go wrong with it. Just learn as much as you can and tune carefully and smartly or things won't turn out very pretty


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> Well I am not saying it is a crapper or to get rid of it. The diablo is a nice tool when you are near stock or only a few mods. I saw in some of your other posts that your looking to go with a cam and heads if I remember correctly. With a cam and heads, you will either need a professional tune or the HP Tuners to do it yourself. HP Tuners is what they usually use when you go get it dyno tuned. The only thing with HP Tuners is it is very expensive, but the biggest thing is it is extremely complicated in the sense that there is SOOOO much to learn. You will find people out there that have been tuning with it for 3+ years and still feel they do not know everything about it. It takes a lot of reading and a lot of patience. And I mean a lot. The best thing to do if I were you, is try and learn as much about it before hand then play around with it when purchased. Currently, I am learning a little every day preparing to purchase it when I feel I am comfortable to. Its an awesome investment honestly and you can't go wrong with it. Just learn as much as you can and tune carefully and smartly or things won't turn out very pretty


yea im gettin the Texas Speed 228R cam and havent really decided on heads yet still lookin but I only have minor mods that have been easy to tune with diablo i think it would be a wise idea in the near future for me to get the HP for future mods... i cant get enough of research im am always takin in all the info i can and have to save up so I have plenty of time to read up...lol


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well believe me, there is so much to learn and take in about HP Tuners, it becomes overwhelming lol 

Your definitely gonna need a tune though with the cam. That's a given. So whether you buy the software or not, your gonna need the tune. The other benefit of it is that a tune at a shop ranges from around $400-$500 for the first tune, and around $100 and up for the following tunes there after. HP Tuners, is at your fingertips 24 hours, 365 days a year. All for the price of your first tune with a professional. Not to mention if you ever want to change something, you could just pull it up on your computer and not worry about driving back to the tuner. 

Food for thought


----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

It allows you to do some changes but if you make significant changes to your engine you should have it done professionally


----------

